# Strong when cold, weak when warm



## yomny (Aug 7, 2003)

Ok there is this problem with my car when is cold, it runs pretty strong like it should, but once it gets warmed up it has no power, it bogs and all of those things. Anyone had this problem before, i already replaced the 02 sensor fuel filter, plugs, and wires and so on but no cigar! So anyone have any ideas, maybe a sensor or something, im thinking it has to do something with the water temp sensors or something with the Temp Sensing area. Please give me a hand here. Thanks


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

i have the same exact problem that you do. i dont know what it could be. i have tried to figure it out but i cant seem to get it


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

i thought i was the only one!


----------



## yomny (Aug 7, 2003)

I've changed a couple of things including air filter plugs and wires and 02 sensor with no luck,im thinking it has to be that CTS(coolant Temp sensor) thats the only thing that i know of that has to do with the temperature. Let's see if we could figure this out, i rreally don't want to go to a mechanic


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

alright. i am going to buy some new spark plugs and some new wires. i replaced my air filter and o2 sensor and plugs and wires about 2 months ago. i am thinking about taking my radiator off and flushing it out real good too see what that will do. i dont want to get rid of my 240 since its my first car.


----------



## yomny (Aug 7, 2003)

I've changed all those things and still no luck, i still beleive it has something to do with the coolant and the temp sensors. Im going to end up taking it to a mechanic soon I'm also planning on doing the timing chain.


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

tell me what happens when he looks at it.


----------



## dan4879 (Jun 3, 2003)

how many miles you guys got on your engines?


----------



## yomny (Aug 7, 2003)

mine has 107k


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

112306


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

did you take it to a mechanic yet?


----------



## yomny (Aug 7, 2003)

It has been at the mechanic, but he has been working on it for about a day and he can't find the prob, he already tried removin catalytic to see if it was clogged, no luck, he ran the scanner and got no errors, and well he's going to keep on checking... injectors and so on, but he still hasn't found the prob. Thanks for asking, I'll keep posting.


----------



## yomny (Aug 7, 2003)

Im really intrigued, the mechanic couldn't find anything wrong with the car, did all sorts of test and still nothing, he told me that the only thing that oculd be holding me back is the Fan, takes off a lot of power and the cat, that as time goes by it gets clogged, so i may take it off and empty it. No sensors are setting the CE light off or anything, i don't know what else to do. Im just going to keep on driving(very slow) and get spanked by slow hondas and well till my Sr arrives. If any updates occur let me know.


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

thanks fo the reply. i dont know what it could be. did you check your compression on yours? i dont think it could be loosing compression but it might be. oh well. ill figure something out.


----------



## yomny (Aug 7, 2003)

yeah the compression was fine, i think the lowerst i got was 170, the rest were above. Let me know about any further details. Thanks


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

i think my catalytic converter on my 240 is clogged. wonder if that could make and effect on it?


----------



## yomny (Aug 7, 2003)

The mechanic told me the first time i took it to him that that may have been the cause, it tends to happen, but in my car unfortunately it wasn't it. You should try it.


----------

